# Sampdoria - Inter: 4 ottobre 2015 ore 15. Tv Sky e Premium.



## admin (2 Ottobre 2015)

Dopo la batosta casalinga contro la Fiorentina, l'Inter, ancora in testa alla classifica a pari merito con i viola, affronterà un'altra sfida molto insidiosa. La squadra di Roberto Mancini si troverà di fronte la Sampdoria dell'ex Zenga. Tra le sorprese di inizio stagione.

Sampdoria - Inter, si gioca domenica 4 ottobre 2015 alle ore 15 allo stadio Ferraris di Genova.

Dove vedere Samp Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio

A seguire news formazioni e commenti.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Ottobre 2015)

Walter abbi pietà


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Ottobre 2015)

2 fisso


----------



## de sica (2 Ottobre 2015)

Campioni d'italia


----------



## Butcher (2 Ottobre 2015)

Ritorneranno ad annientare gli avversari, la partita con la Fiorentina non fa testo.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Ottobre 2015)

1-7, pentapletta del ritrovato Icardi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Ottobre 2015)

2 fisso con gol vittoria del miglior centrocampista del mondo Kondocoso


----------



## sballotello (3 Ottobre 2015)

zenga si scansa


----------



## mandraghe (3 Ottobre 2015)

Oggi Mancini in versione Mazzarri in conferenza stampa. Qualcuno spero abbia allertato la neurodeliri.

Era da tempo che non udivo così tante bischerate dette in una volta sola.


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Ottobre 2015)

2 fisso senza pietà


----------



## 666psycho (4 Ottobre 2015)

1 fisso! doppietta di Eder!


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

State vedendo Soriano ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2015)

La Sampdoria si sta mangiando un pò di tutto..



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> State vedendo Soriano ?




Sta giocando molto bene oggi ma io non lo prenderei comunque a noi serve tutt'altra gente.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

L'Inter va in super difficoltà quando attaccata. Il problema è che la Samp tolti i primi minuti, adesso sta giocando solo in contropiede e andando avanti così l'Inter il gol lo segna.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Un asino della Sampdoria ha tirato fuori a porta completamente vuota.

Incredibile.


----------



## Doctore (4 Ottobre 2015)

correa sbaglia un goal da ufficio inchieste e l inter farà goal.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

*Gol sbagliato dalla Sampdoria da UFFICIO INDAGINI!*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Assurdo!!! Correa a porta vuota non l'ha messa dentro, assurdo!


----------



## kolao95 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Correa vergognoso.


----------



## Kaw (4 Ottobre 2015)

Correa da ufficio indagini...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Ottobre 2015)

si vabbè...sto diarrea


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Nemmeno Robinho lo sbagliava questo.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

C'è troppo marcio in questa Serie A, non è più credibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un asino della Sampdoria ha tirato fuori a porta completamente vuota.
> 
> Incredibile.



Correa PAZZESCO come si a non dire che l'Inter ha un.... incredibile  .


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> La Sampdoria si sta mangiando un pò di tutto..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si stanno salvando in una maniera impressionante.

Comunque se giocasse sempre così magari, soprattutto vedendo quelli che abbiamo.


----------



## Doctore (4 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si stanno salvando in una maniera impressionante.
> 
> Comunque se giocasse sempre così magari, soprattutto vedendo quelli che abbiamo.



farebbe la fine di bertolacci...sono giocatori senza personalità.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ammazza che pippa, aveva 30 metri di porta davanti ed è riuscito a sbagliare mirando il palo lontano


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

*Sampdoria - Inter 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Quanto sedere hanno i prescritti?


----------



## mandraghe (4 Ottobre 2015)

Più lo vedo e più mi sembra assurdo.


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Beh....soriano sarà pure scarso....ma avercelo noi al posto delle PIPPE che abbiamo!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma nooooooooo!


----------



## Kaw (4 Ottobre 2015)

La Samp sta giocando bene...
...quindi perderà.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Murieeeel


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

*Goooooooooolllllllllll



Muriel *


----------



## kolao95 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Murieeeell


----------



## mandraghe (4 Ottobre 2015)

E finalmente!!!!


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ripeto: siamo a 6 punti dal NULLA.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2015)

1-0 Muriel e potevano essere 2-0, per me la vincono ( l'inter).


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma vieeeeeeeniiiiiiiii!

Complimenti a zenga!!! Con 4 "scarponi" e 2 discreti calciatori sta facendo davvero bene!!


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma vieeeeeeeniiiiiiiii!
> 
> Complimenti a zenga!!! Con 4 "scarponi" e 2 discreti calciatori sta facendo davvero bene!!



E chi c'era prima di lui alla Sampdoria?
Mihajlovic...


----------



## smallball (4 Ottobre 2015)

inter vicina al pari


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> farebbe la fine di bertolacci...sono giocatori senza personalità.



Però è già capitano di una squadra non piccola pur essendo giovane...


----------



## ralf (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma vieeeeeeeniiiiiiiii!
> 
> Complimenti a zenga!!! Con 4 "scarponi" e 2 discreti calciatori sta facendo davvero bene!!



Tieni conto che la Samp avrà fatto una preparazione apposta per partire forte da subito per via dei preliminari...


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Tieni conto che la Samp avrà fatto una preparazione apposta per partire forte da subito per via dei preliminari...



Vero ralf, ma è indubbio che non ha questo grande assortimento in rosa!!! Eppure non sta facendo male!!! E non mi riferisco solo ad oggi!! Almeno per quanto riguarda la grinta....corrono tre volte i nostri!!!!


----------



## Doctore (4 Ottobre 2015)

esce mr 40 k


----------



## mandraghe (4 Ottobre 2015)

Felipe Melo, Medel e Guarin e Perisic da arresto.

Kondogbia così così, sostituito, secondo me doveva levare Melo, comunque meglio così per noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto: siamo a 6 punti dal NULLA.









E ci abbiamo pure perso contro sto nulla


----------



## Kaw (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto: siamo a 6 punti dal NULLA.


Loro non sono niente di che, ma quando vedo un primo tempo come quello giocato da noi contro il Genoa, o il secondo di Udine, o la partita contro l'Empoli, qualche dubbio che anche il Milan sia poca cosa mi viene spontaneo...


----------



## smallball (4 Ottobre 2015)

Muriel divora il raddoppio


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Ottobre 2015)

Soriano comunque molto meno scarso di come lo si dipingeva


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Pure l'albanese hanno?


----------



## mandraghe (4 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Soriano comunque molto meno scarso di come lo si dipingeva



Concordo, visti oggi dobbiamo rammaricarci di non aver preso Soriano piuttosto che Kondogbia.


----------



## Danielsan (4 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Soriano comunque molto meno scarso di come lo si dipingeva



.


----------



## admin (4 Ottobre 2015)

Pareggio che era nell'aria.

Scontatissimo.


----------



## Doctore (4 Ottobre 2015)

ehhh certo senza rimpalli....................


----------



## smallball (4 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pareggio che era nell'aria.
> 
> Scontatissimo.



ora vincono


----------



## mandraghe (4 Ottobre 2015)

Primo tiro in porta del 2° tempo: gol. Assurdo.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Ottobre 2015)

È inutile. Il kulo non finisce.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Ottobre 2015)

Gran gol, bell'azione, assist voluto


----------



## dyablo65 (4 Ottobre 2015)

la samp non gioca piu'.....


----------



## Danielsan (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sogno un gol di pancia del pibe de bari


----------



## juventino (4 Ottobre 2015)

Stanno facendo di tutto per farli segnare, incredibile!


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2015)

Scontatissimo e ora la vanno a vincere, se ti mangi gol su gol ovvio che poi la perdi, potevano stare tranquillamente sul 3-0 .


----------



## smallball (4 Ottobre 2015)

Melo da rosso


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ma Melo se lo romperà questo ginocchio ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Ottobre 2015)

Che interventi puliti i centrocampisti dell'inter! Romagnoli guarda e impara


----------



## Danielsan (4 Ottobre 2015)

Non per fare polemica, ma non capisco questa attenzione nei confronti di Melo. Reazione a palla lontana colpisce l'avversario era da cartellino rosso. E non è il primo episodio in cui viene graziato.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

dopo i soldi spesi per quel flop di kondocoso l'Inter in qualche modo deve vincere questo scudetto, sennò va in fallimento


----------



## mandraghe (4 Ottobre 2015)

Cassano tiene una panza peggio di Boateng.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Non per fare polemica, ma non capisco questa attenzione nei confronti di Melo. Reazione a palla lontana colpisce l'avversario era da cartellino rosso. E non è il primo episodio in cui viene graziato.



rocchi, sempre lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo di tutto per farli segnare, incredibile!



Di sicuro la vincono, ehh ma l'Inter o forte ecc ma dai che in tutte le partite le ha vinte tutte di fortuna tra rigori, gol al 93 potevano stare tranquillamente sul 3-1 il non gol di Correa è qualcosa di clamoroso e Muriel se divorato anche un altro gol, mi chiedo quando finirà tutto questo fondoschiena , se continuano cosi per me lo vincono lo scudetto ma non perchè sono forti ma perchè hanno una fortuna assurda.


----------



## markjordan (4 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Di sicuro la vincono, ehh ma l'Inter o forte ecc ma dai che in tutte le partite le ha vinte tutte di fortuna tra rigori, gol al 93 potevano stare tranquillamente sul 3-1 il non gol di Correa è qualcosa di clamoroso e Muriel se divorato anche un altro gol, mi chiedo quando finirà tutto questo fondoschiena , se continuano cosi per me lo vincono lo scudetto ma non perchè sono forti ma perchè hanno una fortuna assurda.


l'inter prendera' imbarcate assurde con roma juve napoli , non arriva in cl

nibali ha vinto il lombardia


----------



## koti (4 Ottobre 2015)

La Samp dopo il gol di Muriel ha praticamente smesso di giocare.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Quindi Guarin può mandare a quel paese l'arbitro?


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2015)

*Risultato finale:

Sampdoria-Inter 1-1 Muriel,Perisic*


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2015)

guarin manda a quel paese rocchi, niente secondo giallo


----------



## koti (4 Ottobre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Quindi Guarin può mandare a quel paese l'arbitro?


Se lo faceva Balotelli gli davano 4 giornate di squalifica.


----------



## Kaw (4 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Risultato finale:
> 
> Sampdoria-Inter 1-1 Muriel,Perisic*


Bene dai, dopo il pari pensavo la vincessero...


----------



## Ciachi (4 Ottobre 2015)

Rocchi è SEMPRE vergognoso!!! Sempre! Non si smentisce mai!! 
E del cu..sedere della sfinter ne vogliamo parlare?!?


----------



## Ba Matte (4 Ottobre 2015)

1 a 1 che non fa male a nessuno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Ottobre 2015)

Hanno portato a casa 1 punto non meritato, due gol mangiati 1 da Correa ( mai vista una roba del genere), uno da Muriel e altre occasioni sprecate. L'inter non ha fanno nulla di che ha fatto un gol un pò cosi con un paio di rimpalli 1 tiro di Guarin e uno di Palacio.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Romagnoli se faceva i falli di Medel e Melo lo squalificavano per 5 turni... La garanzia verso i loro macellai è una roba disgustosa


----------



## mandraghe (4 Ottobre 2015)

Stavano rischiando di vincere una partita che avrebbero dovuto straperdere, inoltre avrebbero dovuto finirla in 9 e invece Rocchi ha graziato Melo e Guarin.

Ma ovviamente Mancini piangerà lacrime Mazzarriane per il presunto rigore negato a Manaj.


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Ottobre 2015)

La prossima contro la Juve la perdono, sono allo stesso livello del Milan


----------



## juventino (4 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Di sicuro la vincono, ehh ma l'Inter o forte ecc ma dai che in tutte le partite le ha vinte tutte di fortuna tra rigori, gol al 93 potevano stare tranquillamente sul 3-1 il non gol di Correa è qualcosa di clamoroso e Muriel se divorato anche un altro gol, mi chiedo quando finirà tutto questo fondoschiena , se continuano cosi per me lo vincono lo scudetto ma non perchè sono forti ma perchè hanno una fortuna assurda.



Scommettiamo che Mancini avrà pure il coraggio di andare a piangere di fronte alle telecamere per il "rigore" non dato a Manaj? E di Guarin e Melo graziati da Rocchi ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Gas (4 Ottobre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> La prossima contro la Juve la perdono, sono allo stesso livello del Milan



Sai che anche secondo me la Juve li spacca ?


----------



## juventino (4 Ottobre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> La prossima contro la Juve la perdono, sono allo stesso livello del Milan



Io invece ho un bruttissimo presentimento  Icardi ci purga SEMPRE e in coppia con Culovic temo che possa farci molto male.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Ottobre 2015)

Dai che gli recuperiamo due punti. Forza forza


----------



## Ma che ooh (4 Ottobre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Hanno portato a casa 1 punto non meritato, due gol mangiati 1 da Correa ( mai vista una roba del genere), uno da Muriel e altre occasioni sprecate. L'inter non ha fanno nulla di che ha fatto un gol un pò cosi con un paio di rimpalli 1 tiro di Guarin e uno di Palacio.



Correa ha sbagliato un gol che manco Gervinho


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Ottobre 2015)

Forte questo Kondogbia. Mi ricorda ranocchia che doveva superare Thiago Silva. Pagato poco, anche. Ah, se non arrivano in champions


----------



## mandraghe (4 Ottobre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Forte questo Kondogbia. Mi ricorda ranocchia che doveva superare Thiago Silva. Pagato poco, anche. Ah, se non arrivano in champions



Per Mancini Kondogbia "deve abituarsi al calcio italiano" 

Non per dire, ma oggi lui Guarin e Melo son stati portati a spasso da Soriano, che ha fatto una signora partita.


----------

